# Morlais Castle Crypt and Remains



## GraveyardPoet (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok some pictures I took of Morlais Castle near Merthyr Tydfil a while back this year, some of you might find it interesting, who knows 

Brief History from the good old Wikipedia:

Morlais Castle is a 13th century castle located near the town of Merthyr Tydfil in Wales.
Not much remains today of the castle it was first begun by Gilbert de Clare, Earl of Gloucester on land claimed by Humphrey de Bohun, Earl of Hereford. Warfare broke out between the Earls in 1290 and they were severely admonished and fined by King Edward I of England, who had to march down from North Wales to intervene. The castle was captured by Madog ap Llywelyn in 1294. The castle is believed to never have fully completed and the location was too remote and exposed to serve as a residence. The Bucks' engraving of 1741, however, shows that fragments of the walls then still stood high.

This ones taken from the entrance of the crypt, the big hole you see is where the keep was on, or supposed to have been on, don't know if they actually got round to building that







The entrance to the Crypt (the only thing remaining of the castle) i couldnt take pictures inside, it was to dark 






That was the remains of the main entrance into the castle






You can see the crypt hid away in the hill there, and the remains of all the stones that once made up the walls






Looking towards the hill containing the crypt






And finally i thought id chuck in one of the horse pictures i took up there


----------



## Krypton (Aug 15, 2009)

This place looks really eerie. Like something off lord of the rings. Go back with a torch!! We wanna see inside!

Jack


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice find and interesting bit of history there. It's great seeing just a few remains in the middle of nowhere like that...it adds a sense of mystery. 
Good first post, GraveyardPoet. Welcome to DP, btw.


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 16, 2009)

Krypton said:


> This place looks really eerie. Like something off lord of the rings. Go back with a torch!! We wanna see inside!
> 
> Jack


 Fog on the Barrow Downs I reckon.Nice photos and welcome along.


----------



## GraveyardPoet (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you all


----------



## jezamon (Sep 15, 2009)

cool. this isn't far from where i live, so i'm giong to go and check it out soon hopefully.


----------



## spacepunk (Sep 16, 2009)

Very ethereal, it's just like sleeping gas, I could wander around, I could wander around.


----------



## the_historian (Sep 16, 2009)

Good pics, always good to see something Mediaeval! 
What a great location for a castle, if they had only managed to finish it.


----------



## Foz77 (Sep 20, 2009)

the_historian said:


> Good pics, always good to see something Mediaeval!
> What a great location for a castle, if they had only managed to finish it.



Agree - bit of a castle (especially ruined) nerd myself!! You can't beat a crypt...


----------



## the_historian (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh, don't get me started mate!


----------

